# Great thermal night hunt w/Open Season of Central Georgia



## formula1guy

GON folks, I just wanted to let people know about a great outfitter we have here in Georgia.  I have been very lucky and privileged to have visited lodges all over the world with some of the very best guides.  Over the weekend we had the privilege of hunting with Adam Reas, Rabbit and Josh with Open Season of Central Georgia.  For the experience we had and the personal professional service that they gave us, I would rate them right up there with the best.  

My friend had arranged a night pig hunt for us, spot and stalk with AR’s equipped with thermal scopes.  Other than bring some money and dress warm, they provide everything else.  Showing up was the extent of my preparation.  After picking us up at the hotel, we headed out for a safety briefing and some target practice to get used to the eye relief on the rifles.  ALL of their equipment is new, state of the art, clean and in perfect functioning order.  The latest generation of Pulsar Thermal Scopes that they were using were amazing in their quality, and after the briefing, easy to use.  I was VERY surprised that they showed us ALL of the adjustments and let us customize their very expensive equipment.  I was really expecting them to turn it on and say don’t touch any of the buttons!

As a guy trip we took our 2 eleven year olds with us.  Adam and team didn’t even bat an eye when we said we wanted the boys up on the guns first.  They were more than happy to keep the hunting tradition going and give the boys the same level of service that the guys paying were going to get.  Knowing that the boys were coming on this hunt they pre-sighted and brought .223’s for them rather than .308’s.  I give them a lot of credit for thinking through everything before we got there.  They gave the boys a great experience, both of them were smiling from ear to ear all night.  You would have thought that around 3AM that the boys would have run out of steam, but they were jumping up and down – ‘Dad, this the greatest thing EVER’.  

There was one point in the evening that we had a small group of pigs right over the knoll and only the boys went on the stalk to limit us getting busted, I turned to my friend and stated – ‘you know we just sent our 11 year olds off without us into a pitch black field with 3 guys we just meet with rifles and thermals scopes?  Are we bad fathers….?’

We had a very successful night in more ways than one.  We plan on going back in the spring again and I am sure that the boys will not stand for being left behind.  On the next trip we will stay at their lodge and get some fishing in before we go out for the evening.  

If you want to visit Perry, Georgia and have a first rate experience shooting pigs at night, I would not hesitate to call Adam and his guys.  They are real first rate guys.  

Open Season of Central Georgia
Adam Reas – 478-338-6663


----------



## antharper

Congrats , sounds like y'all had a great time !


----------



## joey1919

Sounds like a great time. Do you happen to know which pulsar thermals you used? Model #?


----------



## supaman002

Currently we use the apex 75 I just purchased a ATM Thor going to use it and see which I like better will be selling one of them


----------



## bighunterjpk

Which thor did you purchase? How do you like it compared to the pulsar?


----------



## secerator

That AR in the pic pointing to the boy... doesn't feel very safe..


----------



## supaman002

Well we used the Thor 4.5x18 640 and I have to be honest pulsar is better. I have since purchased the new trail in 640 and will continue to recommend pulsar.


----------



## giannid

I booked a hunt with Adam.  I'm excited!  Really nice guy also.


----------



## jkendal1

How much? and what all was included if you don't mind me asking? I've looked for this company, as I've heard the same from many people. "This is a great outfit."


----------

